# Hi



## jungle (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm thinking about having a grow room in a walk in closet. 3 and 1/2 feet wide, 9 feet long, Theres a half shelf about 6 feet above connected to the wall which I can enlose off so it would be like the cieling or the cieling itself is about 2 more feet higher than where the shelf is. I'm planning to grow in soil. So lets say I start to flower at 6 weeks veg, I'm thinking maybe 1 and 1/2 feet high plants. This is a long closet. Durring the flowering stage how much light am I going to need. I'm thinking 1 (400 watt Hps.) If I had one of those how would I situate the plants and how many could I grow with one of these light. My first thoughts have been to have about 6 plants growing in there side by side. Equaly spaced apart in a line. but what kind of lighting set up would i need. How and what would you do with a closet like this. 
what would your plant arrangement be and light arrangement and I'm not talking real expensive. Thank you


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't understand exactly.  Are you going to be using the entire closet, that is about 30 square feet?  If so, you need way more light than that.  You'd need like a 1000 and a 600.  Or maybe 4 400's.


----------



## jungle (Nov 28, 2008)

I see. Yes I don't want to buy a lot of lights. Lets say I have this closet, and I want to grow some plants. Lets say I invest in 1 400 watt hps  light. If I could devide the closet in half and use only one side of it. Would a 400 watt hps light work in that. That would be an area of about 4 and 1/2 feet long and 3 and 1/2 feet wide by lets say 6 feet high. I'm planning to have a little heater in there and a small fan. I have an air purifier I could put in the other half of the closet that isnt being used.  Then off the subject I will need to figure out what kind of ventilation to have, But I'm trying to figure out the lighting arrangement and plant arragement first. Four plants would be ok to grow also. Thank you.


----------



## jungle (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm new at this lighting stuff. A 400 watt hps might cost about $200.00 to obtain. and it would cover about a 4x4 sqare foot area. A 600 watt would cover about a 5 x 5 square foot area. 
Question number 1...I  wonder how much the 600 watt would cost? 
Question number 2... how many marijuana plants can a person have in a 5 x 5 sq. foot area. Lets say the plants were in two gallon pots.
question number 3.....I'll need two different bulbs one for the veg stage and one for the flowering stage. The metal Halide is for veg, The HPS is for flowering. I'm not sure yet what light fixture uses both bulbs interchangably, but thats the kind i would like to buy so I can use both bulbs in the same light fixture. 
So I think I would like a 600 watt light fixture that uses both bulbs and where to buy one at the best price. And I need to know how many marijuana plants I could put in that 5 x 5 area  that will be growing in two  gallon pots. I can probly figure this out myself after a little more effort but if anyone would like to tell me, that would be great too...Thanks enhancement smoker for helping me get closer to the answers to my questions.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 28, 2008)

Actually a 400W is good for about 10-11 sq ft., a 600W is good for about 18 sq ft, and a 1000W is good for about 30 sq ft.  at 5000 lumens per sq ft., which is the minimum you should have for flowering, (I like to use 50W per sq ft).  An electronic ballast will run both types of bulbs or you can buy conversion bulbs.  You might want to do a little reading on lighting before you buy.  Many here use fluoros of some kind (CFLs or fluoro tubes) for vegging and get as good a results as with a MH.  

As to the number of plants, you can put in as many as the area will hold.  However, the more plants you have, the less yield off each plant--that is just the way it is.  If you are planning on a 5 x 5 space, I would get at least a 1000W HPS for flowering.


----------



## brushybill (Nov 28, 2008)

if it were me , i would close off a 3x4' space and use t5 bulbs for veg to keep the heat down and a 600w digital hps for flower that should give you plenty of light and room for 4 good sized plants, you should seriously start thinking about how you are going to vent that space figuring out your light  is the easy part--- good luck


----------



## jungle (Nov 28, 2008)

Tks, Hemp Goddess. I think, I'm getting it. (50 watts per square feet). I have the floros for the veg state already because I used them for my first two grows but, I only had 1 plant for each of those. The second time I grew a plant it turned out realy good to me. It smelt and tasted just like perfume. I'll do some more reading and see if i can find me a  light system. I'm thinking of making the grow area 5' long by  x 3 and 1/2' wide. For this size of grow area I can do the minimum of 600 watts. Or I could do the 1000 watt for this and maybe expand the area a little. I'll probly get the 600. Take care.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 28, 2008)

jungle said:
			
		

> Tks, Hemp Goddess. I think, I'm getting it. (50 watts per square feet). I have the floros for the veg state already because I used them for my first two grows but, I only had 1 plant for each of those. The second time I grew a plant it turned out realy good to me. It smelt and tasted just like perfume. I'll do some more reading and see if i can find me a  light system. I'm thinking of making the grow area 5' long by  x 3 and 1/2' wide. For this size of grow area I can do the minimum of 600 watts. Or I could do the 1000 watt for this and maybe expand the area a little. I'll probly get the 600. Take care.



I am running a 1000W air cooled HPS in a flowering space that is 3 x 6.5 x 7.5.  It does a good job in this space, but you do need some ventilation for a light this size.  My veg space is 2 x 4 x 4 and I use a 4' 4 tube T5 for vegging.  This space is easy to keep cool . 

I would recommend using fluoros for vegging and an air cooled 600W HPS for flowering.


----------



## jungle (Nov 29, 2008)

Everyones been really helpfull on the lighting and how many plants to grow..I think I'll go with 4 plants and start flowering after 6 weeks of growth.. And use a 600 watt light..like the ones sujested..... I'll be looking into ventilation next. I believe I have a closet that has an area great for venting. I'm not going into the details. If I cant afford some of this stuff I might have to grow with florecent lights....Don't hide...lol.....I have to find out what its about before I know if I can actually do it the way It should be done. I'm only planning on veging then sexing my plants. Keeping my females, so i will do it all in the same place...after they're ready to flower I will begin to do so...one way or the other....Then when i harvest the crop I will put the project away. Pack my things up....then when needed I can redo over again....I have to do it this way because of concerns....By the time these plants are finished I think I will plan to plant a few outside some place this spring instead of growing inside.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 29, 2008)

i would sit down and draw out what size area i really want.its easier to do it the 1st time,versus tearing it out and en-larging later.then having to buy bigger and more of what you started with.i myself wish i had of started with 1000 watters instead of 400's.i did buy 2 1000's after the fact,but i could have saved alot of money by planning ahead.jmo


----------

